# Canon 50f1.2L weather sealing



## alexturton (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got me a 50L which in really pleased with. 

Does anyone know how weather resistant it is?

Ie will it withstand light rain, heavy downpour? 

Anyone seen any conclusive tests on the internet? Any experiences?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

alexturton said:


> Just got me a 50L which in really pleased with.
> 
> Does anyone know how weather resistant it is?
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new lens! I have had mine out in drizzle with no issues, but I use a Kata rain cover for all of my gear in anything heavier. I'm pretty sure the 50L needs a UV filter for full water resistance, but I don't have that info handy to confirm.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 16, 2014)

Let me confirm it needs a filter in front to be properly sealed.

I have used multiple copies in rain were I have to pour water out of the VF, very heavy rain, the kind were you wished you hadn't gone out. No issues whatsoever. Keep the seals clean.


----------



## jroak (Jan 16, 2014)

alexturton said:


> Just got me a 50L which in really pleased with.
> 
> Does anyone know how weather resistant it is?
> 
> ...



I also recently acquired the 50/1.2L and gave the lens a first real walkabout in a Chicago blizzard and cold spell mounted on a 6D. Yes, I use a UV filter to complete the sealing, and the hood to keep all but the most determined snowflakes off the front of my lens. While I am careful not to let too much snow or rain accumulate on either lens or camera body, I am not paranoid about carrying them exposed for short periods either. I actually feel more comfortable with this prime out in the open than the 24-105, which has seen some bad conditions itself.

I am not sure what camera body you are using in your setup. If it's one of the weather sealed ones, you should have no problem as long as you monitor your equipment should you choose to go unprotected. If you have a Rebel, you'll probably need minimal protection if the weather conditions are less than optimal. 

I've used my 6D in misty rain, steady rain and snow, and dusty desert conditions with no problems. I have yet to use it under a full rain storm and would acquire some sort of protection before doing so. Would I change lenses without some sort of enclosed protection (at the very least, a large freezer bag) in such conditions? Of course not. And at the end of each day I inspect and clean my equipment for its next usage.

Having said this, I used to own the 7D. And after exposing both to a rough trip last year, the 7D is much more durable than the 6D in terms of build quality sealing. You will see this on the internet, on this forum, and I can attest to it after cleaning my equipment at the end of the day.

I hope this helps. Now go out and take some photos.


----------



## Ruined (Jan 16, 2014)

I have not downpour-tested it, but so long as you have a clear filter mounted on the front it should be as good as any other weather-proofed lens.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Let me confirm it needs a filter in front to be properly sealed.
> 
> I have used multiple copies in rain were I have to pour water out of the VF, very heavy rain, the kind were you wished you hadn't gone out. No issues whatsoever. Keep the seals clean.


Viggo, thanks for confirming, and I've been out in a few of those. I had my 5DII and 24 1.4 II out in a Tropical Storm trying to get some final shots for a client, and was amazed it didn't die. I try to keep my rain cover with me these days, though, just to be on the safe side, but even then a lot of water gets in through the sleeves - especially in my first test of my rain cover in, you guessed it, another Tropical Storm


----------



## eml58 (Jan 16, 2014)

The 50 1.2 L isn't weather sealed, having said that, I've had the same experience as others that have Posted.

I've used the Lens on a 1D MK IV, 1Dx, 5 DMK III & 5DMK II, Antarctica in snow storms, Japan in December with an inch of snow melting onto of the Lens, Namibia in Dust storms, Botswana in December with poring rain, as long you have a well sealed Clear or UV Glass Filter on the front, the Lens seems well sealed if not Weather Sealed.

I haven't used weather sleeves on this Lens as it seems to short for them and my Camera Bodies, at least the 1 Series, are bad weather monsters. I don't think I'de test it under a faucet, but for medium rain, snow & dust with a good quality Filter you should be safe.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 16, 2014)

eml58 said:


> The 50 1.2 L isn't weather sealed, having said that, I've had the same experience as others that have Posted.



It is sealed, it has a rubber gasket on the rear, here's a quote from TDP:

"The Canon EF 50mm f/1.2 L USM Lens adds a feature lacking on the 85 L II but common on Canon's newer L series lenses - weather sealing. I should say weather-sealing-capable because a filter is required to complete the factory weather sealing. The front lens elements that extend/retract inside the lens barrel require a 72mm filter to complete their sealing. The filter attaches to the outer lens barrel - and does not rotate or extend."


----------



## alexturton (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks everyone for the comments. I had in mind to get a filter to complete the weather sealing.

I'm using a 5d3 which i understand has some weather sealing so I think I should be ok to use in some light showers.

I've seen some people rinse lenses like the 24-105 under a gentle water flow to clean it before. Not convinced I'm confident enough to do that with my 50L.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

Viggo said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > The 50 1.2 L isn't weather sealed, having said that, I've had the same experience as others that have Posted.
> ...



And by Canon here:
http://web.canon.jp/imaging/l-lens/spec/lens_spec.html#05


----------



## Viggo (Jan 16, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...



Why doesn't it say "Yes" on the 100 L IS? It is weather sealed.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Jan 16, 2014)

The 50mm f1.2 is weather sealed, but requires a filter to complete the seal. Though, don't interpret that as water proof or built like a tank. I've owned a few and broken 2 of them due to harsh environments. If you're shooting in rain, high humidity, or dusty environments then I recommend using a clear/uv filter to protect the front element and a lens cover to protect the rest of the lens from the elements.

My first one broke while on a photo shoot in the Cascade Mountains during the winter. Unfortunately moisture somehow made its way into the lens (even with a filter on) and the frigid cold caused the mechanism to freeze up. When I turned the focus ring while the camera was on the lens wouldn't respond. I was unable to focus with it until I sent it in for repairs.

A second copy broke while doing a photo shoot on the beach, then transitioning to a speed boat. The harsh movements of the boat hitting the ways caused the magnetic focusing system to break and become unresponsive. From the what the Canon CPS tech told me over the phone, apparently the internal lens elements were dislodged and one of them cracked inside the barrel. It was too costly to repair so I bought another one.


----------



## alexturton (Jan 17, 2014)

David_in_Seattle said:


> The 50mm f1.2 is weather sealed, but requires a filter to complete the seal. Though, don't interpret that as water proof or built like a tank. I've owned a few and broken 2 of them due to harsh environments. If you're shooting in rain, high humidity, or dusty environments then I recommend using a clear/uv filter to protect the front element and a lens cover to protect the rest of the lens from the elements.
> 
> My first one broke while on a photo shoot in the Cascade Mountains during the winter. Unfortunately moisture somehow made its way into the lens (even with a filter on) and the frigid cold caused the mechanism to freeze up. When I turned the focus ring while the camera was on the lens wouldn't respond. I was unable to focus with it until I sent it in for repairs.
> 
> A second copy broke while doing a photo shoot on the beach, then transitioning to a speed boat. The harsh movements of the boat hitting the ways caused the magnetic focusing system to break and become unresponsive. From the what the Canon CPS tech told me over the phone, apparently the internal lens elements were dislodged and one of them cracked inside the barrel. It was too costly to repair so I bought another one.



Thanks for the tips. Truth be told I don't plan on going anywhere extreme like you but it would be nice to know if it starts raining I shouldn't be to worried


----------

